# Post your Minecraft Shelters/Houses/Mines/Creations



## Tokio (Oct 11, 2010)

Basically, if you got something to show off, just post it here.

MineCraft Alpha and Classic
Pictures
Videos
Gifs

EVERYTHING.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 11, 2010)

have been slowly working on this in my spare time


----------



## Melvis (Oct 12, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> have been slowly working on this in my spare time
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/mehh.jpg



You sir have alot of spare time 

Thats awesome work, great stuff 

I might get this game in yrs to come .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2010)

I never heard of this game till about a month ago, and since then I have been hearing about it a lot.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 12, 2010)

I made these two in multiplayer a while back.










Been debating on getting the full version. I played with a friend's account for a little while and the crafting seemed quite confusing.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I made these two in multiplayer a while back.
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/8372/mahrio.jpg
> 
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3955/sopringles.jpg
> ...



those are cool.

crafting really isn't bad at ALL! i recommend getting the full game.  

here is a wiki page with all the crafting recipes: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting

this page shows you how to make each item, clicking on an item tells you a lot more about it.

I don't have anything worth looking at - most everything i create is underground.  I ignored the hype on this game for awhile - but it really is fun.  it is akin to garrys mod but more basic, with fighting involved to make it more of a game than a sandbox - but still, it is for sure a giant sandbox.

anyway, back to playing


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm mostly finished building my (floating in the sky) scale model of the Parthenon.  I just don't know what to build in the center of it.  The real Parthenon had a statue of Athena, I'm thinking I'll make a statue of a smiley face or something...  You can get a sense of how huge it is by looking at the shadow it casts on the ground.






Some stats:
-It's composed of around 9000 blocks (dare I say "Over 9000"?)
-It took around 780 pieces of coal to fire the cobblestone into rock
-It's 70x30 blocks at the base of the columns (each block is approximately 1 meter-cubed)
-It took me over a month to complete but I went a while without playing minecraft in that time


----------



## Tokio (Oct 28, 2010)

bump cmon no more minecrafters?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 28, 2010)

When I wanna spend mindless amounts of hours building dumb stuff i play dwarf fortress not mine craft..


----------



## Z3R0_W1N6 (Oct 30, 2010)

here is my fortress.
kind of small but i think it looks cool.
the second pic is the view from the top of my tower.


----------



## Tokio (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## cbupdd (Nov 1, 2010)

woa


----------



## Tokio (Nov 5, 2010)

the halloween update is so freaking awesome!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

Is this how it feels to play this game?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2010)

for my EYES...bleach!!!:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Is this how it feels to play this game?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture3.png



I actually like minecraft but...


----------



## digibucc (Nov 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Is this how it feels to play this game?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101105/Capture3.png



seriously dude?  whether you like minecraft, are gay, or neither - that is extremely offensive.



cadaveca said:


> Seeing guys kissing is offensive?
> :shadedshu



that's really what you chose to take from it?



garyinhere said:


> I voted yes for proposition 8? How is that offensive?


oh.  ok.  never mind, it's fine then.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2010)

Seeing girls kissing is offensive?



:shadedshu


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

I voted yes for proposition 8? How is that offensive?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, ok, in all seriousness, this is how it feels to play Minecraft:

"OMG A CREEPER KILLED ME AGAIN!"






However, most of the time it is more like:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2010)

Guys do yalls self a favor and at least get a High Res Texture pack.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?p=310696#p310696

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FStM9UlklCU

Also I hope no one here is bashing Minecraft and plays WOW, cause if so they need gtfo.

Also the idea is creativity and someone made a 16bit ALU WITHIN THE GAME!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkkyKZVzug

he planes to add RAM and make it a legit computer within the game.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I voted yes for proposition 8? How is that offensive?



I didn't know you could vote for it if you live in Oklahoma.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I didn't know you could vote for it if you live in Oklahoma.



Mail in ballot duh lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Mail in ballet duh lol



You get mail in Oklahoma?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Mail in ballet duh lol



You danced on your toes all the way to Cali? you's leet, dude.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is my recent shelter I just made.  I started a new game for the Halloween patch.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2010)

No more inappropriateness please.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 5, 2010)

you guys are fail. thread #14 updated.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> No more inappropriateness please.



lol erocker does this and then I see "Erocker is now playing Left 4 Dead 2".


----------



## Tokio (Nov 6, 2010)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P0w9wsweqQ[/yt]


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 6, 2010)

YouTube tags don't work here.  At least those tags.


----------



## char[] rager (Nov 20, 2010)

*Here is some weird stuff I found. I was digging in my mine,*






*keep in mind this is single player and I found this*






i*nside of the chests, I found stuff like ropes, wheat, bread, redstone, and GOLD! Needless to say, I was freaked out, because I did not place those items.*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2010)

That flaming cage thing is a monster spawner.  Enjoy your anal rape by zombies.  

Here is my house type deal.  I have a portal to the nether!


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

just curious, what the point of minecraft?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 20, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> *Here is some weird stuff I found. I was digging in my mine,*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101120/MINE.png
> 
> ...



i'm guessing you were on peaceful?  I think those flaming wire boxes are spawn points, for a whole crap load of monsters.  very hard to live through, and then rewards!

i've only found it on peaceful, never a difficulty with monsters so idk for sure  edit: pvt answered it 



Stak said:


> just curious, what the point of minecraft?



mostly to build. be creative, even if you are not good at it.  it's amazing how cool a crappy dirt house looks when you built it yourself - better than any of the amazing things other people make....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2010)

Stak said:


> just curious, what the point of minecraft?



To dick around and build cool stuff while surviving from zombies.  It's like playing Legos as a kid, but with incentives to build things well.  Incentives = if the house does not work, you die, if you fall, you die, if the sand collapses on you, you die.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is my huge castle, about a weeks worth done so far.  If you cant see in the picture, it is very, very big.

This is only the front 2 towers and the gate, the actual castle has still yet to be created.


----------



## Tokio (Jan 9, 2011)

weed:


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 10, 2011)

btw how you all vuild those thing ? and do you know how to make a game from it ? i'm seeing amazing game that people crated but i didn't know how to do it


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2011)

Stats:
-41 tiles (10x4 floors plus explorable) tall from sealevel.
-Y coordinate while standing on roof is 106.6 (under clouds).  On the highest point (the top of a tree on the P) is 113.6 (above clouds).
-T has a waterfall to bedrock.
-P has a large stairwell in the trunk to bedrock.
-U has a small stairwell on each side to bedrock.
-U has approximately 150 obsidian blocks.
-P has well over a 1000 wood.
-P has a house (house is visible, farm is above it) and farm in it.
-Animals spawn on the roof of the P.
-There is an underwater tunnel with glass roof connecting the three letters.
-There is another underwater tunnel connecting said tunnels to the spawn area with minecarts running in it.
-Joe's pic was taken from the corner of the T.
-The big TPU is 8:1 of the small one.
-TPU is etched into the glass as if it were casting a shadow.  The ice clone is a 1:1 clone (except places where the ice was destroyed by creepers and the like).
-It's location in the world was completely random but it just so happens that a few tiles in front of the P is 0,60,0--almost dead center of the world.
-The base of all three letters extends to stone in cobblestone.  Those cofferdams were used to eliminate the water from within the towers.

Cartographer render of the world.  The ice-eteched TPU is clearly visible:






The TPU almost didn't happen.  I was about to abandon my glass shack for another home somewhere else and that idea dawned on me.  The final appearance of T and U was always known (glass, water, obsidian, and lava).  The P was dirt before it became wood.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's my first real attempt at building something. lol

Daylight shot





Night shot.





I hit the top of the world and it would not let me go higher. :/


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 23, 2011)

You can't just make a pyramid, you have to make it deadly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2011)

Bet you ran away fast after setting the lava. XD


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

You have to apply the lava to the corners, so it was actually pretty safe. Good way to harvest stuff though. I'd say 10 animals die at it's base per minute.


----------



## diegoa1997 (Feb 8, 2012)

*my minecraft house*

if you want to download the map send me a message or email to diegoval97@hotmail.com.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 8, 2012)

Not mine, but RamsesA from reddit built all of kalimdor and is trying to build all of Azeroth 

http://imgur.com/a/4HrHB#0


----------

